# Pierre Du Moulin on Arminianism and a frustrated divine desire for the salvation for all men



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2022)

I. THE _Arminians_ are of the opinion, that Christ by his death obtained and got remission of sins, reconciliation, & salvation for all, and particular men: Nor do they doubt to say, that by the death of Christ, reconciliation was obtained for _Pharaoh_, _Saul_, _Judas_ and _Pilate_, not as they were Reprobates, but as they were sinners: For God doth equally intended and desire the Salvation of all men; and that the incredulity of man is the cause that remission and reconciliation is not applied to all.

For the reference, see Pierre Du Moulin on Arminianism and a frustrated divine desire for the salvation of all men.


----------



## Taylor (May 21, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For God doth equally intended and desire the Salvation of all men...


Is this any different than the "well-meant offer" (not so much the intent, but the desire)?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Is this any different than the "well-meant offer" (not so much the intent, but the desire)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (May 21, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


>


I know, I know. But I really do ask sincerely.

Edit: No, I did not mean that as a pun.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2022)

P.S. I have fixed the mistake in the blog post's title.


----------

